# Titanicus!



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

read it.

loved it.

if i ever meet Dan Abnett, i want to bear his love child.

and i'm a dude.

inspired me enough to want to collect my own Epic Titan Legion; i've head Latin names running through my head since i finished the book.

any one else read it?


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

hell yeah! =D was so good. a bit slow when it came to the PDF parts, but the whole thing towards the end was so damn epic lol


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

War!7H said:


> hell yeah! =D was so good. a bit slow when it came to the PDF parts, but the whole thing towards the end was so damn epic lol


yeah, the PDF parts were a bit slow, but I still liked them, except the parts where they're just roaming around ruins. I really liked reading about the tank company crewmen, that's my favorite part of the story. The titans, meh, I didn't care much for it. How ironic, the book is supposed to be all about the titans, and I didn't really care about those parts.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

true enough lol. and the whole scheme was pretty intense too. overall, id give it a 7 out of 10


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yeh a fairly decent book, i agree it dragged abit with some of the pdf parts though.
i do feel that it could have been stretched into a omnibus that could have revolved around the revelations that came to light about the god emperor. maybe a start for abit of inquistion vs. mechanicus or something along those lines but as a individual book its still good.


----------

